# Polishing engine



## Yogi-gsi (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if anyone could tell what would be the best to use to polish my cam cover?


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Possibly something like Autosol although i have never used metal polish also megs and autoglym both do a metal polish which is all avalible from halfords


----------



## torchy (May 27, 2008)

Had the same cover on my Calibra Turbo.I used a combination of Autosol and Peek.Peek is less abrasive,and can be bought as a paste(tube) or as a liquid(in a tin)Autoglym also do a good liquid metal polish


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I use Artisan Metal Polish on my car


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

DPN said:


> I use Artisan Metal Polish on my car


do you take your front mount pipework off when cleaning ????


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

I use Britemax easy cut followed by finish and seal


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Peek is good stuff actually so a good shout for whoever mentioned that, and it's cheap. Meguiars All Metal Polysh is what I use now though and it's great value as a tub lasts ages. I'm glad I'm almost at the end of 'de-blinging' the engine bay on my show car though as these pics are reminding me of the work involved in keeping everything shiney.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

CopperBottom said:


> I use Britemax easy cut followed by finish and seal


What kind of car is that - from the photo there's not a spare inch of space under there !


----------



## fuel (Feb 3, 2009)

Nissan Z32 300ZX, drop a spanner in that engine bay and you're stuffed haha


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

fuel said:


> Nissan Z32 300ZX, drop a spanner in that engine bay and you're stuffed haha


Your not kidding. It is a touch on the tight side under the bonnet


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

engine out to do turbo's


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

I have to say, send it to be chromed, its alot easier.
But a white polishing wheel and either light blue or while soap will bring the shine right back up on the polished stuff.


----------



## POLOMON (Feb 24, 2009)

For that cover i would use more wet and dry, possibly 2k down to 3 then meguires, i found autosol to be gritty and it can leave small swirls so what you set out to polish is now swirled.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

DPN said:


> I use Artisan Metal Polish on my car


Sorry for jumping in here.. Ive not heard of Artisan before... but Im always looking to improve on the metal polish I use in the engine bay.

Is this very abrassive or will it work well on soft alloy??

Is it widely available??


----------

